# Saffi at six weeks



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

Thought you might like to see the latest picture of Saffi sent to us this afternoon. I can't believe how different she looks in a week - more more spaniely. And just so darn cute 

Enjoy!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwwwwwww, I just love her :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe we should match our two up Maria... they'd make a good pair :love-eyes:!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow she really has changed in just a week,she is beautiful!!xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah very cute....is it really only two weeks until home time??????


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i was a secretly disappointed with some of the photos sent by the breeder as RocketDog looked massive in some and different in his face from when i met him. when i arrived to pick him up he was just as cute as when i had met him (and tiny). i have since discovered that he is really unphotogenic (not sure if that is spelt right). i see a photo moment but when i look down the camera he looks...well...different. you cant beat the real thing i guess. saffie does look cute. how are you doing with your choices? any wobbles with name?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It's two weeks on Tuesday that we bring her home - eeeeeeeek! Feel a mixture of excitment and nerves 

Lucy, it's funny you say that about the pictures. I've never had a puppy before and when I received the first one from the breeder I thought they looked more like furry slugs! 

I too think that Saffi was ten times more gorgeous 'in the fur' and feel the same way about my cats. I think it's very difficult to capture them in the way we see them. My sister has said she'll take some photos on her hubby's fancy camera when we get her home so we'll see if that makes any difference. 

The vidoes on the other hand :love-eyes: SO glad we did them. Has made the wait so much more bearable. I caught Marcus watching them in the sitting room the other day (for the hundredth time) and he said, 'is it normal that I already love her so much...?' How sweet is that?!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

6 weeks is so sweet - they are really showing their characters, and you get a good idea of how their coats may develop. Saffi is gorgeous


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my! She really is a beauty!.....and you can see a lovely wavy coat developing. 

I also had disappointing pics sent my breeder. They were taken on her iPhone and taken so close that the flash just didn't do them justice. His nose always looked so big!! That added to my nerves when we went to collect him as to whether we would still find him cute. I couldn't believe how gorgeous he was in the flesh and have not been able to stop looking at him since! I know you'll be the same!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah lovely to see another pic! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your baby is beautiful!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awwww! Saffi is gorgeous! You must be so excited now...not many sleeps!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

love her white nose


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute puppy ... with a very cool name ... Saffi ... Absolutely Fabulous Sweetie


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Saffi is gorgeous. Not long now!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

16 sleeps and counting!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

we're counting them with you Turi


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A true beauty and love the White bit on her nose. So pleased for you.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

She is a wee stunner! One less sleep now....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Turi!! she is just beautiful!! makes me think of Lady as a pup!!


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww she is just gorgeous Turi! Cant believe the time is almost here for u to get your girl. Its been quite a while since we were talking about your wait and now its almost over!  I love the name Saffi great choice!  

Lisa


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

she is sooo sweet, are you getting any sleep at all?!! I know you need to prepare for a few broken nights when she comes home but I bet its hard getting to sleep thinking about it really happening.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

NO! We’re so excited and every night when we turn the light off we look at each other and say it’s one less night down until she comes home! To give you a bit of background we’ve been looking to get a Cockapoo for a LONG time hence the ridiculous excitement!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You sound just like me, but you are really lucky that you have a partner that is just as excited - mine is in denial as I'm sure he regrets finally saying yes, but hopefully the dog will end up his best buddy!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He'll come round I promise!


----------

